
Disney+ does not work on Linux devices - est31
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/10/21/disney-does-not-work-on-linux-devices/
======
aiscapehumanity
Defending their monolpoly tooth and nail, not unexpected of them tbh.

------
mister_hn
This really pretty stupid

